# 1997 MAXIMA IGN SWITCH QUESTION



## 97maxima (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello all-I have a 97 Max with 88K runs 100% Bought it new in 97 and today it runs like new!! My question is--Sometimes when i turn the key to start--There is a dead spot of some sort-When i release and try again-The car starts right up--This doesnt happen all the time only sometimes.. My question is--Is it a big deal to change the ING switch? Thanks so much and all of you have a great Day /or night!! MARK NY 97 MAX


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

i am having a same issue, but now it won't work at all.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

I haven't replaced one on maximas but I have on other cars and one thing you will need is a *screw extractor!* once you get to the 2 screws that hold the switch you will know what i mean. Some cars have screws that dont have a opening for a socket or a screw driver, im not sure if maximas have this. Other then that, its shouldnt take you long. Everytime I change one it takes me about 1-2 hours depending on if I am explaning/answering question to the owner.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the way the Maxima is designed, it's extremely easy to replace the electrical section of the ignition switch... it's also the most common culprit with your problem, but it *can* also be the starter solenoid. I see it go both ways. in 4th gens, it's usually the ignition switch that goes first though. it's also the cheapest to replace.

anyway, just pull off the trim covers around the steering column. you'll see a small phillips screw on the back of the ignition switch. remove that, and the entire switch section separates from the key section. unplug the wires, then install the new one. it's a 10-15 min job. very easy.


----------

